# New to forum - WAI problems



## westt821 (May 10, 2005)

Hello all,

I joined this group specifically because the Altima is now mine to drive, and I'd like to have a bit more fun with it. For example, last week I purchased one of the often chastized WAI kits (BOMZ) and today I installed it. The supplied tubes are the wrong size and the MAF adapter wouldn't bolt on without some redrilling of the holes, etc. Nevertheless, the kit is in and the car runs, sort of.

The service engine soon light is on, which is one thing. More importantly, upon acceleration, the car "cuts out" or "bogs down" at around 2500 rpm. I can accellerate only slowly.

Have I ruined my MAF? Is one of the supplied hoses collapsing under vacuum? Any other ideas?

I've looked through many threads here and done a search for this, but the problems many people have seem much more advanced -- WAI vs CAI, dyno results, etc.

Thanks, and I look forward to learning.

2000 Nissan Altima GLE
(first new car ever puchased)
BOMZ racing intake
no other mods


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

PM me your AIM, and i will be able to tell you more. 
I have a CAI in my car... and that service engine soon thing is because of one of the sensors, check to see you put them all in


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

where is this guy?


----------

